# Yolks Only Lemon Curd Recipe?



## rosesen (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering does anyone have a yolks only lemon curd recipe that they would be willing to share with me? I am looking to use up some excess egg yolks, and am looking for a curd that is slightly thicker.

I did a search and was having difficulty in finding an yolks only recipe...

Thanks in advance,

R.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

butter 10oz

lemon juice 8oz

sugar 9oz

yolks 8oz

melt butter. add lemon juice. add sugar. bring to boil. temper in yolks. cook til its done. strain.


----------



## rosesen (Aug 10, 2010)

Perfect!!!

Thank you! I shall give it a try!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

we make this recipe all the time . i like to actually wisk it vigorously while it comes to a low boil (after the egg yolks have been added) then it comes out nice and thick after straining.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

That's how I cook my lemon curd too!



jessiquina said:


> we make this recipe all the time . i like to actually wisk it vigorously while it comes to a low boil (after the egg yolks have been added) then it comes out nice and thick after straining.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i believe its breaking all the rules, but it comes out great!



chefpeon said:


> That's how I cook my lemon curd too!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I know. I shake my head when I see people trying to make lemon curd over a double boiler........!


> i believe its breaking all the rules, but it comes out great!


----------

